# تصميم محرك



## v007ip (28 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب في هندسة ميكاترونيك اخر سنة وجات على بالي فكرة عن مشروع تخرجي 
كنت افكر في مشروع تصميم محرك طائرة نفاثة 
سؤالي هو هل اقدر انفذ المشروع هذا ام انه شي مستحيل 
حجم المحرك حيكون صغير مثل حجم البطيخ مثلا هل اقدر انفذ المشروع دا ولا لا 
واي اقتراحات اكون شاكر لكم


----------



## gamehdi (28 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم لا شيء مستحيل و السلام


----------



## msms90421 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

بص يا سيدي انا محمد من مصر 
أولى هندسة مدنية المنصورة
اعشق الطيران اكثر من نفسي 
تمنيت ان اصير طيارا لكن كان للقدر رأي اخر
ليس هناك شيئا مستحيلا لقد قضيت وقتا طويلا اطالع اخبارها واعرف عنها المزيد
هناك طائرات صغيرة بالريموت كونترول تعمل بالمحركات النفاثة طول الطائرات حوالي 2 متر 
المحرك ايضا طول يقارب النصف متر وهناك معلومات اخرى كثيرة وشيقة 
لو تحب التعاون ويكون لي شرف مشاركة في انجاز مثل هذا
فهذا رقم محمولي 0103108025 في أي وقت موجود ومستعد للمعاونة


----------



## TURBOFAN (2 نوفمبر 2007)

بطيخ
صباح الفل


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (7 نوفمبر 2007)

توكل على الله أهم حاجتين الإرادة و الإمكانيات تكون متاحة


----------



## electrical enginer (7 نوفمبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxxx


----------



## electrical enginer (7 نوفمبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## electrical enginer (7 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله بيك اخي الكريم


----------



## electrical enginer (7 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## مستقبل (8 نوفمبر 2007)

لن تغرق سفينه في بحر من اليأس طالما هناك شي اسمه الامل


----------



## دريد نزار محمود (14 نوفمبر 2007)

لا يوجد شي اسمه مستحيل . توكل على الله


----------



## أمل فتحي (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*قل ربي ذدني علما*

بطيخة حمراء ان شاء الله


----------



## v007ip (18 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لكل من رد في الموضوع 
المشروع اجلته الى بعد التخرج ان شاء الله لان الوقت ضيق و ابغى اعمل المشروع لوحدي (مو ناقص فتاوي  ) وبكل تأني 
اما حكاية حقدر اعمله ولا لا فبعد الاستشارات الكثيرة والفديوهات اللي شفتها اكتشفت اني ممكن اعمله بس المشكلة الوحيدة اللي حتقابلني ان حستورد قطع من برة ودي مقدورة عليها ان شاء الله 
وادعولي بالتوفيق 
وشكرا


----------



## محمد محمد نت (19 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور جداًً


----------



## mouh_14 (20 يوليو 2009)

il n ya que rien maismerci pour tous


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## dreams1804 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الطيب*


----------

